# Our mounted office projector won't align colors. Inches off, not pixels.



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm an educator who also happens to have a wonderful home theater. 

The PJ here at work is giving the maintenance guys fits. The colors don't align at all. Not pixels mind you, but inches off with about a 10 foot throw. Thick yellow bands on the outside, then green etc. Looks funky. Ceiling mounted.

Any ideas? Epson EMP 83H. When projected it says it's name is EMP732CEO.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is a bit of a long shot but to me it sounds like it was dropped or hit and the LCD panels are very badly miss aligned?


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

That's a great thought and one I'd been considering. With all the students here at night sometimes, I have no idea what goes on.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I work at a university so I can understand that.


----------

